# I am so proud!



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

As some of you may know my little Rogue has fear aggression issues, so I have been taking her to many classes and working with her alot on getting her to overcome it. We went for our walk this morning, and along the way we came across several people walking their dogs and many kids riding their bikes or walking to school, and Rogue didn't make one attempt to bark or lunge at them! Each time someone came up to us, she would automatically sit and wait patiently to be released. Normally as someone approaches her hair would stand and she would start lunging and barking at the oncomer. Not this morning, she sat there and waited and just watched as the on comer passed us by... I am so PROUD of her!!!! For us this is a HUGE accomplishment!









I was so excited I had to tell someone so you guys are the someones.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Good job!!! Hang in there, she will overcome that. She's pretty young give her some time. Good luck!!!


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Congratulations, that is a GREAT achievement! Hooray for Rogue.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Way to go Rogue!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Good Girl Rogue!!!


----------

